# Google- Abdominal Pain, Vomiting, Constipation: Symptoms or Side Effects? - US Recall News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

US Recall News<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Abdominal Pain, Vomiting, Constipation: Symptoms or Side Effects?**US Recall News*It can also cause severe abdominal pain, vomiting, constipation, and may lead to *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*). Ibuprofen: Ibuprofen is a nonsteroidal *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

